# Грыжа 1,1 см. Как жить дальше?



## leonika (28 Апр 2014)

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. Помогите пожалуйста советом, как полноценно жить дальше с больным позвоночником. 
Началось все примерно года 4 назад. Появилась боль в левой ягодице, в течении нескольких надель, спустилась вниз до икры. Особо мер не принемал. Потихоньку утихла но иногда чувствовалась (терпимо). Через пол года, пошло обострение. Не ходить не лежать не сидеть... знакомый невропатолог назначил уколы не помню какие но на них сидел дней 10, очень помогали и вот так потихому через недели 2 все прошло. Не совсем конечно. Нерв давал о себе знать и спина не полноценно гнулась, но я превык и не обращал внимания. Сделал кт. Обнаружили грыжу и прортрузию. Доктор посоветовал проколоть Дону. Через мес. стало совсем хорошо. Осенью 2013, боль в ноге увеличелась (не критически) но продолжал работать. Кстате, работаю водителем на комфортной машине. Выходил из машины редко. Т.к. казалось чем меньше шевелишься тем меньше болит. (Начал ходить в спорт зал. Спину особо не нагружал. Ходил на беговой дорожке, велосипед, элепс и негрузки на грудь и бицепс. Похудел на 12 кг. Был 112 стал 100 при росте 183). От усилевшейся боли, чувствовал себя не полноценно. Поставили блокаду дипроспан-ледокаин. Стало легче. А потом началось самое печальное. Чарез 3 дня после блокады, не удачно наклонился и повернулся. Адская боль в тазу, пояснице, ногах. Чуть сознание не потерял. Я очень чувствителен к боли. Еле заполз домой, лег и боялся пошевелиться. Приехал доктор, поставил блокадку и укол ( не помню какой), не помогло. Ходить не могу, сидеть не могу. Лежал только в определенных положениях не шевелясь почти. На следующий день, в лежачем положении меня свозили на мрт. Выявили грыжу l5 l4 1.1 см.и прортрузию 0.3мм. Снимки и заключение чуть позже выложу.Врач (все тотже невропатолог) назначил уколы ксефокам, кетарол, таблетки сердалуд, мелоксикам. Эфект в течении 4 дней нулевой. Затем назначили капельницу пентоксефелин, новокаин и анальгин. От первой капельницы эфекта нет. От второй стало полегче(таблетки и уколы продолжаем). 5 дне лежал и ходил только до кухни. Сейчас (на 6 день) хожу нормально. Немного тянет и болит в икре. Сидеть не могу. Вчера и сегодня выходил на улицу. Сегодня пойду за направлением к невропатологу в полеклинику. Я конечно понимаю что сейчас все начнут говорить что такую грыжу надо оперировать. Но в лотерею я играть не хочу. Повезет не повезет. У меня жена ребенок и второй на подходе их кормить надо. А после аперации нет гарантии что все хорошо будет. Так что пока не выжму все из консервативных методов аперировать не хочется. Посоветуйте как мне быть в это сетуевине. Как побыстрей встать на ноги (точней в данном случае сесть на попу), и как в дальнейшем избегать подобных обострений. Я живу в Пермском крае. Если есть кто-нибудь рядышком, буду очень рад знакомству.


----------



## La murr (28 Апр 2014)

*leonika*, Юрий, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки и результаты обследования в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## leonika (28 Апр 2014)

На серии МРТ взвешеных по т1 и т2 в двух проекциях лордоз сохранен. Высота межпозвоночного диска L4/L5 и сигналы от него по T2 снижены, высота и сигналы остальных дисков сохранены.
Левосторонняя парамедианная грыжа диска L4/L5,размером до 1,1 см компремирующая дуральный мешок.
Дорзальная диффузная протрузия диска L5/S1, размером до 0,3см, распространяющаяся в межпозвоночные отверстия с обеих сторон.
Просвет позвоночного канала сужен на уровне грыжи диска, сигнал от структур спинного мозга ( по Т1и Т2) не изменен. Формы и размеры тел позвонков обычные, признаки дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков, Грыжа Шморля краниальной пластинки L5, окружена отеком.
Заключение: МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Грыжа дискаL4/L5 большого размера.

Вот такая у меня история. Что скажите уважаемые Доктора?

Сегодня в течении дня ничего не болело, много времени провел на ногах. О чем к вечеру пожалел. Заболела ступня (подошва). Больно наступать. Что со мной происходит? Это нормальный процесс? Боль в землю уходит?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (29 Апр 2014)

leonika написал(а):


> все начнут говорить что такую грыжу надо оперировать.


Грыжа как грыжа. Размеры преувеличены за счет перифокального отека. Вполне лечится. Обратитесь к квалифицированному мануальному терапевту.

Но если все же оперироваться, то перед этим прочтите вот это:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21800/#post-202589


----------



## leonika (29 Апр 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Грыжа как грыжа. Размеры преувеличены за счет перифокального отека. Вполне лечится. Обратитесь к квалифицированному мануальному терапевту.
> 
> Но если все же оперироваться, то перед этим прочтите вот это:
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21800/#post-202589


Спасибо большое. Оперироваться и так желания не было а сейчас и подавно. Вот с мануальным (да и вообще с хорошими докторами) у нас в городе проблема. До обострения ходил к мануальному, снимки КТ он смотреть не стал. Я спросил может мрт сделать? На что мне ответили а зачем и так понятно что протрузия... провел пару процедур. Мне стало лучше но больше к нему ходить я не решился. Как определить хороший специалист или нет? Только по рекомендации?

И еще меня беспокоят боли в ступне. Больно вставать на ногу. Что это значит? О чем это говорит?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (30 Апр 2014)

leonika написал(а):


> мануальному, снимки КТ он смотреть не стал


Специалист, судя по всему, не сильно грамотный, но если стало легче, то надо продолжать.


leonika написал(а):


> боли в ступне.


На пятке?


----------



## leonika (30 Апр 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Специалист, судя по всему, не сильно грамотный, но если стало легче, то надо продолжать.
> 
> На пятке?


Мне кажется такой не сильно грамотный спец может еще хуже сделать. Страшно доверять таким. 
А боль по всей наружной части подошвы от пятки до пальцев. Больно только когда наступаю. 
Прошла 8 дней с момента обострения. Садиться не могу боль в пояснице и по нерву. Это нормально? Продолжать таблетки, уколы и капельницы?


----------



## leonika (19 Май 2014)

Прошел уже месяц как я на больничном. Все что назначал невропатолог пропил и проколол. Сейчас только остался хондролон в спину с лидокаином. хожу на магнит, ультразвук и сухое вытяжение. С завтрашнего дня отправили на дневной стационар. Сидеть по прежнему больно. Чем дольше сижу тем больнее отдает в ногу и тянет в пояснице. Наклоняться тоже не могу (не сгибая ноги в коленях). Особенно утром. Хотя ходить и стоять почти не больно. Мануального терапевта пока нет возможности найти. Такое ощущение что лучше уже не станет.


----------



## Наталия Чалышева (16 Июн 2014)

А почему у Вас такой негатив к операции?


----------



## leonika (17 Ноя 2015)

Здравствуйте друзья. Года два меня здесь небыло. После последнего обострения и консервативного лечения, два года жил без болей. Переехал в другой город (пермь), сделал ремонт родили с женой дочь, устроился в ржд (комисия там как на космонавта) все прошел. И вдруг меня опять загнуло. Неделю пролежал дома таблетки уколы. Почти выздоровел, но попросился на дневной стационар прокапаться. Ибо 2 года назад именно так меня к жизни и вернули. Повторюсь что уже хорошо ходил и преспичило меня скататься в выходные на родину 2 часа на авто. Туда уехал а обратно жена привезла раком в машине. Вызвали скорую поставили укол, разогнулся. С утра опять боль в пояснице и левой ноге. Опять скорая. С адской болью дошел до скорой увезли меня в нейрохЕрургию. Там сделали КТ конечно сразу аперецию! Я зубами в кровать вцепился и сказал НЕТ! Пришел доктор сказал что грыжа около 1.5 см и кусок отпал в канал. Надо резать. Я невкакую. Поставили 3 укола и капельницу ногу сразу отпустило боли в мыжцах спины и в копчике остались. Сегодня пришел зав отдел. Опять резать и все. Мол потом будешь писать под себя какать и стопа повиснет. Я говорю дак нога уже не болит почти не немеет рефлексы есть чувствительнось в норме. Ну как хочешь... потом пожалеешь. Поставили опять капельницу и 3 укола. Стало еще легче. Начал ходит по палате хоть не долго но всеже. В неврологию переводить отказываются.мол выпишим и все. Жена сходила к терапевту взяла направление в неврологию. Завтра попробую туда сходить. Да кстате мрт говорят ненадо, типа и на кт всепонятно. А я хочу свежее мрт и пролечиться сначала у невролога. подскажите верны ли мои действия?



Наталия Чалышева написал(а):


> А почему у Вас такой негатив к операции?


Что-нибудь отрезать никогда не поздно. А вот обратно уже не вернуть


----------



## leonika (18 Ноя 2015)

Сегодня меня выпнули из хирургии домой т.к. на операцию я не согласен. Сказали лечиться у невролога по месту жительства. Хочу всеже попасть на дневной стационар. Только не понимаю пока как туда добираться. Завтра поеду на мрт. Лежу дома, боли остались в пояснице не значительные и посильней в районе копчика. В районе голени, по ходу нерва переодически жение и палец большой подергивается иногда. Может кто знает очем это говорит? Возможно, что без капельниц боли вернутся?


----------



## _Наталья_Yu (30 Сен 2019)

@leonika, здравствуйте, подскажите, пожалуйста, как у вас дела и что делали с вами дальше? У мужа обнаружили грыжу в позвоночнике 11мм тоже с перекрытием на 50% не знаю нервного канала или как оно называется, у него болит нога, спина, ходить и спать не может. Назначили иглоукалывание, таблетки пьет, пояс носит, на аппликатора кузнецова лежит, если через полгода сказали сдвигов не будет, то отправят на операцию и вставят титановую пластину. Хотела узнать может вы вылечились как то?


----------



## Стас82 (8 Ноя 2019)

@leonika, привет, чем в итоге закончилось у вас? Операция или обошлось?


----------

